# heylo



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

i currently have a black background on my tank.. I was wondering is it better to scrape it off and paint it blue because most of the fish place i went to has there blue.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Black is fine. I wouldnt go to the trouble if you like the black. The petland here has black on their tanks, Petsmart and petco have blue, and the local owned place uses a different color on each tank to give people a idea on what they can do with their tanks.

Its up to personal taste. and the black does bring out the color of the fish.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Black is better, with blue the fish might camoflage too much..


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

It's all a matter of taste. You say it is painted, so it sounds like it would be a lot of work to change it. Personallly, I have a blue background, and it looks really good, but it is taped on, and changing it wouldn't be any big deal if I wanted to. So, if your background is painted, and you are happy with it, I'd leave it, because there is no real "need" to change it, though the blue would look cool.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

actually, we have a blue decorated one, that we want to change over to black. i say its more your personal preference


----------

